# Got Turkey?



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

As turkey season approaches, I just want to make sure all you land owners are able to get rid of those pesky turkeys. If anyone needs help getting rid some, I could probably work something out

Just saying!

Guys I am very new to turkey. I see them a lot when i am out hiking or riding but how do i determine where they are roosting? Also, will they generally stay in the same area and roost in the same area?

Please help a hopeless wannabe turkey hunter out before the time is here.

Thanks


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

'bout the only way to find out where they roost is to be out in the field in the morning before they "fly down" from the roost. They are usually quite noisy for a time just before they fly down from their roosting trees. If you are near enough you should be able to locate the spot. They generally move around a bit within a large area, but have been known to use the same roosting trees for years. They may have several roosting locations within this area. Once disturbed, they may not use a given roosting location for several days or weeks. Also, during the spring, they might be migrating and might only use a roosting area for a few days, not to be seen again at that location the rest of the summer. Hunting birds off the roost...after they fly down and never literally while still on the roost... is certainly one of the most exciting ways to hunt turkeys.
If you have any more questions, feel free to PM me with exact locations you have seen the birds and I can give you detailed advise.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> If you have any more questions, feel free to PM me with exact locations you have seen the birds and I can give you detailed advise.


----------

